# Airwire RF1300



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one of the old A/W 1300, how do you get to functions F9-F12? I looked thought the book and can not find anything.

Don


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Don, Push * key. Then push LAST number of function. Example: *0=10. *2=f12.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, Thanks Gary!


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary,

Tried it and the mode light comes on and notting happens when I pushed the * and number

Don


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Don, 

I might NOT be correct with my statement about the 1300! I went back to look at the manual for the 1300 and it doesn't give ANY mention of functions ABOVE F8. I have never used the 1300.....only T9000 and T5000. They use the operation as I first decribed. I just sold a T9000 to Matt Z to replace his RF1300. Hopefully he will jump in here on this. I would say just try it. You will soon find out if all is good! 
EDIT: I just read your last post. I guess it's time to upgrade your throttle to a T9000 or T5000!


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Gary.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

That is correct. The RF-1300 is limited to 8 functions. The T-9000 has 12, and the new T-5000 has 28. 

Later, 

K


----------



## oceansidean (Dec 27, 2010)

I got this out of the GP7/9 Drop in Manual: For the RF1300 throttle, F10 requires you to push 
the # key, then the * key followed by the 0 key. Hope it helps. 
John


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Interesting. I wonder if that's unique to the plug-in receiver, or if it's a universal feature. I'll have to play around and see... 

Later, 

K


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Just tried it with G2/Phoenix and QSI/G-wire combinations... no joy in either case. Hitting the # key tells it to expect a loco address, and both direction LEDs light up. Hitting the * key and 0, 1, or whatever doesn't do anything, nor do the LEDs reset back to normal after doing so. 

Later, 

K


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

The rf1300 can be sent in to CVP for a software upgrade. Until that is done , you will not have access to higher level functions. The 9 key on the RF1300 is used for programming anyway. I do not know if this is still a free upgrade, as this was announced many years ago. There were some very late production RF1300 that already had the upgrade in it, but i do not have any more info on dates, serial numbers etc. 

Jonathan/www.rctrains.com


----------

